# baby's first daylight savings time



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

What do we do for daylight savings time? Will bedtime be the same time tomorrow, or will it be an hour earlier? Oy, bedtime was already hard enough!


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I would say do it at the same time you have been and gradually move it.

Now if they only knew about gaining an hour of sleep. I'm probably going to be up at 5:30 tomorrow.


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

I'll be up with you at 5:30. Dh thinks that if the kids go to bed an hour late tonight they will sleep longer in the am. I can't get him to understand that that only makes them cranky.

We will gradually move the time, and be tired this week.

Jenn


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

We've been gradually doing things later for the past few weeks. Otherwise I just go batty trying to suddenly stay up later and expecting them to sleep in later.


----------



## suziraye (Sep 2, 2006)

My hubby and I have been fretting over this all week! I am waiting to see what time she end up getting up!


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

Since we still don't have a bed time, it's no biggie here.


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

So what is the point of this again? I HATE daylight savings! Is it true not everybody does it? I want to live there! I know that when we lived in Europe we were acouple weeks off from the states scedule.


----------



## kimmomy2dom (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree move it slowly. Somehow my DS usually takes the hour jump without a problem.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I didn't think about this all week at all. And this morning DS woke up earlier than normal and it took me a while to realize why. This does throw off our Sunday morning routine. Usually he wakes up and then naps when we are in church. But since he woke up earlier, there was NO WAY I would be able to keep him up until church. So he is napping in the sling right now and will be awake for all of church I suppose. Not sure what we will do to try to change things. He just sleeps on demand. Gets way cranky any other way.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

who else was wake at 5:30 today??


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

DH was up with dd at 4:30! Even adjusted that's 5:30 and she's usually not up until 7! I was a bit surprised. He woke me up at 6:45 which is cool because I still felt like I was able to sleep in. For once I'm a happy that Sunday is my day to sleep in (he has Saturday.) Usually, it leaves us scrambling to get to Church on time, but not today! It'll also guarentee that dd sleeps through the service!


----------



## lotsofkids (Aug 25, 2006)

I move it very slowly over a period of a week. It's hard for ME to adjust so I know it takes a toll on the kids. I go in 15 minute increments until we are on the right time. Since we started a weeks ago, they will be okay today.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EastonsMom* 
So what is the point of this again? I HATE daylight savings! Is it true not everybody does it? I want to live there! I know that when we lived in Europe we were acouple weeks off from the states scedule.


We live in AZ- no time change here. Only 'problem' is the times of the cable tv shows change b/c they're on pacific coast feed, where the time does change. Hardly an insurmountable challenge. I LOVE not changing times- I moved here from IL in 94 and love, love, love it.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Daylight savings good. Normal time bad







Now it's going to be dark here at like 5:30. Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm actually looking foward to this. For weeks my daughter has been going to bed later and later. Last night it was 11, then b/c she's sick she woke at 11:30 and was up until 12:15. So this is a good chance to help me try to get her on an earlier bedtime.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

I hate the time change too. I've never seen the point. I think I read last year that the old story of it helping farmers was never actually the case, and lots of farmers would really like to do away with it and just follow the natural rhythms of the earth.


----------

